# [EVDL] elcon dc/dc converter



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey folks,

I purchased a dc/dc converter from Carl over in Utah. It's a powermax un=
it
that actually has an ac cord for the input. It's obviously not built for=
an automotive
environment.

I'm thinking about using an elcon unit instead:
http://evolveelectrics.com/PDF/Elcon/Elcon_%20DC-DC_Converter_Manual.pdf


It looks rugged, and should be able to handle my 50 battery back (160V nom,=
180V max).

Anyone have experience we these? 30 amps is enough for my needs.

thanks,
-ben
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120103/d0a8463e=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have that DC-DC converter installed in my conversion. I installed it
about 18 months ago and it has been working fine. I am running it at 144V
nominal, 160 max.

My only question would be whether your pack voltage is too high. It states
it supports 128-168V. I don't know if that is nominal or maximum voltage.
Personally, I would check that before installing it.

I installed it with inrush current limiters to limit the current when first
turning it on. (I have it come on when the ignition is turned on.) I don't
know if it strictly needed the current limiters, but I figured it couldn't
hurt. I know that some DC-DC converters have big caps and can kill
themselves with the inrush.

Mike
www.evalbum.com/2778


> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Ben Jarrett
> Sent: Tuesday, January 03, 2012 7:33 PM
> To: Electric Discussion List
> Subject: [EVDL] elcon dc/dc converter
> =

> =

> =

> =

> Hey folks,
> =

> I purchased a dc/dc converter from Carl over in Utah. It's a powermax
unit
> that actually has an ac cord for the input. It's obviously not built f=
or
an
> automotive environment.
> =

> I'm thinking about using an elcon unit instead:
> http://evolveelectrics.com/PDF/Elcon/Elcon_%20DC-
> DC_Converter_Manual.pdf
> =

> =

> It looks rugged, and should be able to handle my 50 battery back (160V
nom,
> 180V max).
> =

> Anyone have experience we these? 30 amps is enough for my needs.
> =

> thanks,
> -ben
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120103/d0a8463e/
> attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

